# Tropheus



## Dutchland (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a group of 11 musanga which recently started to breed and have a few ? Is it common that they eat there eggs the first few times.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Yes 
After holding a few times they will stop eating the eggs


----------

